# Unlocking DVR function on my HR10-250



## davecove (Oct 2, 2008)

I have a HR10-250 and I no longer receive DirecTV service. It is showing OTA programming and can do the simple pause/rewind DVR functions.

What I would like to do is unlock the full DVR function for recording OTA using the scheduling and season pass functions; turning my HR10-250 into something similar to the modern TiVo HD DVR.

If the schedule is available OTA, I will use that, but if I have to buy a TiVo subscription, that is OK too. I notice that my HR10 does seem to have a TiVo Service Number.

I know that the enhancement script does quite a bit, but I have never seen mention of scheduling.

Dave


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

No can do. Being that the DVR feature is part of a paid service that is available (whether or not you wish to subscribe to it is not relevant), there is no talk of circumventing that here.

It doesn't have a TSN because it is not a TiVo practically; it is a DirecTV TiVo with TiVo software.

If you want an OTA capable HD TiVo, and are willing to subscribe tot he TiVo service from TiVo, the answer is to just go and get a TiVo HD.


----------



## davecove (Oct 2, 2008)

For my big screen TV downstairs, that is exactly what I plan to do because it can access Netflix overt the net as well. Pretty neat.

I am sure this has been asked before, but...

How is the ability to record OTA content to a hard drive a service that needs circumventing. As far as I can tell, I own the hardware, not DirecTV. This HR10 was purchased from eBay, and while it was used in conjunction with my DirecTV account for a good while, I am pretty sure I own the HR10. DirecTV seems to think so as well, because when I discontinued service, they said that the HR10 was mine.

So here I sit with a Linux capable platform with 100% of the parts needed to make a kick butt OTA DVR, except it won't record and it doesn't have a schedule.

I think I may have just realized the answer... we aren't talking about the hardware are we? It is the OS on the box. It is like a Mac... I don't own the OS... I only have rights to the OS and things like the DRV ability as long as I pay DirecTV for service.

So I guess my question is this then... is there a replacement OS that I can run on 'my' HR10 that would provide OTA DVR functionality? That way I could recycle my perfectly good hardware without stepping on DirecTV's rights of ownership of the OS. Something like MythTV compiled for the HR10.

Dave


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

While you may own the hardware, you license use of the software, and as part of the license terms, recording, even OTA recording, is part of the features enabled with subscription.

To date, I haven't heard of any alternative software that runs on the TiVo hardware platform offering DVR functionality.


----------

